# New wahlbergii?



## StuartH (May 29, 2008)

Picked this guy up today and real pleased with him..was labelled as wahlbergii but pretty new to mantids so anyone confirm for me?


----------



## mrblue (May 29, 2008)

its not possible to say for certain from the angle of the photos whether it is _P.wahlbergii_ or _P.ocellata_, you would need one from above/behind, with the abdomen lowered (so we can see the pronotum). it can be quite difficult to get a photo of that as the abdomen is almost always folded back up like that. sometimes they let it drop when really well fed, or when walking about. the only certainty is that it is _Pseudocreobotra_!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 29, 2008)

It is cute, but I do not know what it is!


----------



## darkspeed (May 29, 2008)

mrblue said:


> its not possible to say for certain from the angle of the photos, you would need one from above/behind, with the abdomen lowered (so we can see the pronotum). it can be quite difficult to get a photo of that as the abdomen is almost always folded back up like that. sometimes they let it drop when really well fed, or when walking about. the only certainty is that it is _Pseudocreobotra_!


Yep, it is definitely Pseudocreobotra.

Nice looking specimen though, and good photography too!


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2008)

Where/how did you pick him/her up? I wish picking mantises up like that is available here.


----------



## StuartH (May 30, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Where/how did you pick him/her up? I wish picking mantises up like that is available here.


I just saw him in the local reptile shop..he had this one and the giant asian so I had both.


----------



## macro junkie (May 30, 2008)

what did he charge you?


----------



## StuartH (May 30, 2008)

£10....


----------



## macro junkie (May 30, 2008)

StuartH said:


> £10....


thats a reasonable price  subadults and adults for for 20-25£ a pair.;lovely species isnt it,


----------



## StuartH (May 30, 2008)

Yes mate real pleased with it..make great models too!!

All taken with tamron 90mm macro.











This one looks like a light was shone on it but just an accident but liked it none the less..


----------

